# Another Hello from Michigan!



## joe-jitsu (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi! I've been on the forum for a few months (sporadically) but just now realized there was an area for noob intros. :wavey:

I have a background in Chung-Do Kwan Tae Kwon Do (1st degree black belt - Sept. 1990) and have been practicing Judo on-and-off for the past 6 years. I also have a strong background in police defensive tactics (I'm a state university police academy staff instructor in my area). I began to "get the itch" for competition again in late 2006 and decided to compete in a local amateur mixed-martial arts event at the age of 34 in April 2007. That was a wake-up call regarding how much I've slowed down over the years as I dominated my fight up until I "got caught." :wink2:

I just recently began teaching the general public for the first time in 15 years and created a new women's self-defense program with future plans of including both kids and adult Tae Kwon Do into our programs as well as a cane-related self-defense program for seniors. I love to teach and have three boys who also "have the itch" and want to learn (3, 5, 14).

That's about all I have for now... 

RADE TACTICS Martial Arts & Women's Self-Defense


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## crushing (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome fellow Michigander to you too!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome from another Michigander!


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome! You say you are CDK TKD who is your GM?


----------



## Mimir (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello :wavey: and welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Oct 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## sjansen (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome, let me know where your at and we could have and exchange of ideas.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 24, 2008)

Greetings! :cheers:


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome Joe.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Miles (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome from another Michigander/Michiganian!


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 12, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Michigan is a great state, drove through last summer on the way to Chicago.


----------

